

PASCAL Bootcamp in Machine Learning - chromophore
http://videolectures.net/bootcamp07_vilanova/
The main topics developed in this summercamp will be:<p><pre><code>    * Basic Math and TCS for Machine Learning
    * Useful existing software for Machine Learning
    * Introduction to Machine Learning
    * Theoretical frameworks and foundations
    * Experimental Machine Learning
    * Feature extraction and model selection
    * Graphical models
    * Kernel methods and linear predictors
    * Clustering
    * General view of application areas
    * Machine learning in vision
    * Machine learning in user interfaces
    * Machine learning for data mining</code></pre>
======
utku_karatas2
Presented in this horrible flash player without rewind/forward. Anyone here to
find a way to download?

~~~
chromophore
That's the trouble with videolectures.net! I am personally not fond of it. But
am forced to visit it as it has a LOT of amazing talks.

~~~
catzaa
You can download it (but it is fairly difficult).

I downloaded a lot of videos which I successfully played with MPlayer.

If you want to I can look at how exactly I downloaded it (it was a long time
ago though).

------
mahmud
Bookmarked for next weekend. Thank you.

